# Chillean Grapes - Where to get them?



## JohnT (Feb 16, 2012)

Folks, 

Last year, my local had issues getting chillean grapes. Due to some screw up, they only received about a third of what they ordered. Me and my group killed ourselves getting equipment ready, ordered the grapes sveral weeks in advance, only to be told that they had no grapes for us. 

by the time we were informed, we were already "out of season", so getting grapes somewhere else was not an option. Basically we had to do without. 

So I ask, do you folks have any recomendations on where to get Chillean grapes? I live in central new jersey. 

johnT.


----------



## Rock (Feb 16, 2012)

Since your in NJ i would say Gino Pinto,He comes thru not like C.I know,but if you need to make a long trip M&M in Hartford always is number1.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 17, 2012)

Rock, 

I need to laugh. Yup, it was C. (LOL) 

I have seen Gino Pinto on the web. Looks great, but is 2 hours away. 

How does Gino Pinto compare to C? If you say it is worth the trip, I will head down there and check them out.

johnT.

I have had hints in the past of a place in Newark or Elizabeth NJ the deals in grapes.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you kidding me?

Man you guys are spoiled on the east coast! I have to go 350 miles one way to get grapes. This year I drove 750 miles one way to get grapes as the late frost last Spring wiped out 60% of the local crop.

I drive 100 miles just to get to the closest Costco and a real airport!



JohnT said:


> I have seen Gino Pinto on the web. Looks great, but is 2 hours away.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 17, 2012)

I live in New Jersey. 350 miles is at least two or as many as four states away depending on your direction. 

New jersey is the most densly populated state. The good is that everything is close. The bad is that everything to TOO CLOSE!!!


----------



## Rock (Feb 17, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Rock,
> 
> I need to laugh. Yup, it was C. (LOL)
> 
> ...


John i have not bought from them but have read all good things about them.They also carry allot of top notch grapes from allot of very great ares of Cali.I drive an 1hour and 15 to get to M&M it's worth the trip.I hear Gino's is too.To far for me.


----------



## Rock (Feb 17, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Man you guys are spoiled on the east coast! I have to go 350 miles one way to get grapes. This year I drove 750 miles one way to get grapes as the late frost last Spring wiped out 60% of the local crop.
> 
> I drive 100 miles just to get to the closest Costco and a real airport!



Hey Mike now i know why you bought that fast looking sports car.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 17, 2012)

Totally worthless for grape hauling for sure, but very fun to drive!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2012)

John, I had the same problem here last year. Ordered my grapes and the day before I was supposed to pick them up they called me and told me the shipment was denied as the grapes looked rotten in the truck. Not there fault but still sucked!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anybody dealt with Keystone Homebrew supply? They say they will have chillean grapes. 

I have been told (dont know if it is true) that the government limits that amount of fruit that is allowed to be imported by weight. In other words, they only allow a specific tonage of grapes. This number applies to wine grapes and table grapes together. Last year the supermarkets gobbled up most of the allowence for table grapes and that is why the grapes were in short supply. 

Anybody else hear anything like this?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 21, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Man you guys are spoiled on the east coast! I have to go 350 miles one way to get grapes. This year I drove 750 miles one way to get grapes as the late frost last Spring wiped out 60% of the local crop.
> 
> I drive 100 miles just to get to the closest Costco and a real airport!



Can you blame them, Mike? I mean who would build an airport or a Costco where people are testing A-bombs?!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahhh....

But we actually do more than just that. Here is one example that many of our forums members may find exciting especially those trying to grow grapes in the deep south.

More grapes, less wrath!


----------



## Jenks829 (Feb 21, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Has anybody dealt with Keystone Homebrew supply? They say they will have chillean grapes.
> 
> I have been told (dont know if it is true) that the government limits that amount of fruit that is allowed to be imported by weight. In other words, they only allow a specific tonage of grapes. This number applies to wine grapes and table grapes together. Last year the supermarkets gobbled up most of the allowence for table grapes and that is why the grapes were in short supply.
> 
> Anybody else hear anything like this?



John,

I deal with Keystone Homebrew a lot. I think they are great. They have a new store now (they moved about a year ago) and it is a huge upgrade to their old digs. I don't have any experience with their on-line ordering process but if you give them a call, you would be able to reserve grapes.

If I can swing it money wise, I may go after a Chillean Malbec! We'll see how much of my money Uncle Sam will let me have....

Jenks


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 13, 2012)

I just ordered 2 buckets of Sauvignon Blanc from a winery here in Md. Here is a link encase anyone is interested. They will also have grapes.

http://stores.harfordvineyard.com/-strse-template/juices_chi/Page.bok


----------



## phat (Mar 13, 2012)

You guys and gals are lucky.. Being up here in the frozen wasteland I've never seen a good place to get grapes. Would love to try it, but I've never found anyplace that for sure would get them to Canada... 

I imagine it may be possible in BC and Ontario where they do grow some stuff...


----------



## davewaz (Mar 14, 2012)

FYI, for upstate NY, Albany area, Gabriel's supermarket in Rotterdam is getting grapes and juice from Chile. They are taking orders til the end of March.


----------



## PCharles (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone know of a source down here in North Carolina?


----------



## bchilders (Mar 21, 2012)

PCharles said:


> Anyone know of a source down here in North Carolina?



Hi Charles, I buy mine from the Carolina Wine Supply in Yadkinville. They are taking orders till 3/30 for juice and grapes. I bought CA juice last fall and it was great. Pricing is FOB Yadkinville, NC so you have to pick it up. You can find them at http://www.carolinawinesupply.com/


----------



## PCharles (Mar 21, 2012)

bchilders said:


> Hi Charles, I buy mine from the Carolina Wine Supply in Yadkinville. They are taking orders till 3/30 for juice and grapes. I bought CA juice last fall and it was great. Pricing is FOB Yadkinville, NC so you have to pick it up. You can find them at http://www.carolinawinesupply.com/


 
Thanks bchilders... I'll get in touch with them.


----------



## ZeitGeist (Mar 26, 2012)

I ordered 2 buckets of juice from Keystone. Guys there are great and their new facility is a pretty good size. I'm hoping they come through.

Also, just got an email from Wine, Barley & Hops in Feasterville that has juice (not grapes). 
http://www.winebarleyandhops.com/
Seem to be good guys over there as well. VERY small store but good guys.


----------



## nahk (Apr 6, 2012)

phat said:


> You guys and gals are lucky.. Being up here in the frozen wasteland I've never seen a good place to get grapes. Would love to try it, but I've never found anyplace that for sure would get them to Canada...
> 
> I imagine it may be possible in BC and Ontario where they do grow some stuff...



I can get them in Ontario  I get california grapes all the time, and am getting chilean grapes soon!


----------



## nahk (Apr 6, 2012)

Edit: I hey juice all the time, but grapes are available.


----------

